# Ming the pointless?



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Pointless, BBC1 now.


----------



## pringle_addict (Jan 2, 2008)

Come on Ming!!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Poor Ming! That was a tough opening round.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Isn't this an old one ? I thought he was on this last year 

Unless he's got a season ticket


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Doh! Has he just lost?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

They might be older ones, the one the other day I think was pre 2012 as they didn't have "Perth" in their list of UK cities outside of England...


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Yes, I think they are repeats from 2011/2012 or thereabouts.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

He should be on again on Monday if he's already out.


----------

